

Animals, plotted by Intelligence and Tastiness - iamdanfox
http://www.mdaniels.com/animals/

======
gus_massa
"Fish" is a too broad category, it includes salmon, tuna, hake, ... (both for
intelligence and tastiness)

Also:

> _Tastiness is based on informal polling of myself and friends._

I doubt they have really tasted dolphin, rats, ...

